# Just playing with my camera, self-portraits



## virenko (Oct 18, 2006)

ummm, what do you think?


----------



## hyp0rbyte (Oct 18, 2006)

I like #1, but you cut off part of your head...  #4 is nice interesting too, but the mouse? on the left is distracting.  Try using the natural light from #4 for some nice shots.


----------



## $naps! (Oct 21, 2006)

Is that a hickey on your neck!? .. lol 

I think you look good on camera, and I like the shots. I like your eyes in #1 and your skin tone in the last shot.


----------



## virenko (Oct 22, 2006)

$naps! said:
			
		

> Is that a hickey on your neck!? .. lol


 
yes it is  I did't notice it till the pictures and I was kind of hoping nobody would see  My boyfriend said he didn't do it :scratch: 
thanks for the reply's!


----------



## forceflow1049 (Oct 22, 2006)

The light seems harsh in 1 and 2, but I like 3 a lot.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 22, 2006)

A square crop on four and you would have my attention for sure.  With or without the hickie


----------



## Marius (Oct 23, 2006)

Beautiful girl with captivating eyes I must say.
I liked the third one best, prolly because thats the one looking most "serious"


----------

